# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Sassylass

## Moira

Many Happy Returns Sassy.

Have a great day!

M
XX

----------


## golach

Best wishes from Auld Reekie Sassy, have a good one

----------


## sassylass

Thank you very much.

----------

